# WHAT PRODUCTS DO YOU REGRET PURCHASING?



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jan 7, 2013)

I love Benefit products, but I will never again buy the High Brow stick. What a waste of money. Could've bought something else for the money I spent on that. So what product will you never repurchase?


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 7, 2013)

mac lightscapade...i am fair skinned and it doesnt show up


----------



## angelspice (Jan 7, 2013)

There are a lot of cosmetics I wouldn't repurchase because I love to new products. Once I hit pan, I would find a new product to try on.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought a Dior lipstick just because I felt like being fancy/an idiot and spending $30 on a lipstick that I didn't need. Yeah, I could almost fill my car up with gas for that.


----------



## mrsdee (Jan 10, 2013)

MAC Crushed pigments, pain in the a** to use. 	
 		Urban Decay Primer Potion (bought in old packaging, it dried out in a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe some M.A.C blushes ( Mocha my first M.A.C product ! ) or Flower Power, I never wear them. I don't regret purchasing in fact, maybe one day I will wear Mocha or Flower Power, no regrets definitely !


----------



## midwestglam (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to say 3N from the MAC Making Pretty collection. I got it because everyone talked about how beautiful it was. It was so sheer it looked like I was wearing nothing. I ended up giving it to a friend so I guess it wasn't a total loss. I probably should have gotten Runaway Red instead.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jan 10, 2013)

Mac Pro long wear concealer! It did nothing for me, not sure what the hype was on it... Maybe it didn't work for me because the MUA sold me a shade that was too dark and made me look like I had more dark circles :/


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 10, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> Mac Pro long wear concealer! It did nothing for me, not sure what the hype was on it... Maybe it didn't work for me because the MUA sold me a shade that was too dark and made me look like I had more dark circles :/


 
  	I use Prolongwear concealer mixed with moisturizer as my every day foundation. Try that, maybe it won't be a total loss


----------



## EllenAim (Jan 23, 2013)

Blushes, because I use them so rarely, I'm just not a blush person 
	And still. I have like 10 of them and I don't use them so they are just collecting dust.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought a few $6 dollar eyeshadow pallettes once because they were cheap, but the color payoff were so poor I eventually had to throw them out. Not only that, but they faded substantially after fifteen minutes! Worst purchase ever.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 23, 2013)

studio fix fluid.
  	dries too fast, smells like paint, looks cakey on me, makes me break out

  	my mom likes it though so whatever. just gave it to her


----------



## alexandriana187 (Jan 28, 2013)

All the money I spent on face primers!! I use to buy the Too Faced primer at 30$ for 1oz, it was such a waste of money now that i discovered the monistat anti chaffing gel works just the same but only cost 7$ for 1.5oz


----------



## potophan (Mar 22, 2013)

All liquid foundations break me out bad !!! So I regret buying them


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

skin finishes, mineral blush or eyeshadow and crushed metal pigments.


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2013)

Great idea for a thread- I hadn't noticed it before. Regrets? Not as many as you'd think, considering the size of the stash that I have. There are a couple of Mac limited items that I sought out and now I wonder why, definitely. Although I couldn't wait to get them, I've barely used the two mineralize eye shadows from the Venomous Villains collection (they irritate my eyes). Laura Mercier pressed powder was a disaster on me. And I've had allergic reactions to a lot of the things I've tried from Benefit, although the products of theirs I can wear, I like very much.


----------



## Haven (Mar 23, 2013)

For MAC: MAC crushed metal pigments, MAC Prep and Prime products except for BB (the rest dull my skin & make me look sick), and some of my MAC BU's that I doubt that I will ever get to.

  	Other brands: Guerlain Meteorites light diffusing perfection primer, Tom Ford mascara, and L'Oreal eyeshadow quads that fade in 10 minutes.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 23, 2013)

-YSL lipstick, its in an hot pink color. I spent 30 bucks on something I have put on once. I'm sure I have multiple dupes of this color.
  	-MAC Heavenly Creature MES...I tried I just don't like them like my Naturally.

  	Just lipsticks in general I'm sure I have every color under the skin yet I keep adding to the collection.


----------



## EllyBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

Garnier - Garnier Olia Hair Color, the product turned my hair green http://garnier.pissedconsumer.com/garnier-olia-hair-color-turned-my-hair-green-20130321394561.html


----------



## katred (Jun 10, 2013)

EllyBrown said:


> Garnier - Garnier Olia Hair Color, the product turned my hair green http://garnier.pissedconsumer.com/garnier-olia-hair-color-turned-my-hair-green-20130321394561.html


  	Seconding this one. I didn't have my hair turn green (it's very dark to begin with, so that would have been pretty unreal), but it dried out/ damaged my hair unbelievably. I had to trim away a lot of the ends and I still have to use a deep conditioning treatment about 3 times a week because the colour seems to have affected the hair's ability to retain moisture. Horrible, horrible product.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Makeup: tarte BB.  I know people speak wonders about it but it gave me the worse breakout in my life. Ever. Everywhere.  I had to go to a dermatologist who said some types of SPF cause reactions on some people....   Hair: manic panic electric violet... It just made my hair look gray. Lol.   -Emma


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> -YSL lipstick, its in an hot pink color. I spent 30 bucks on something I have put on once. I'm sure I have multiple dupes of this color.
> -MAC Heavenly Creature MES...I tried I just don't like them like my Naturally.
> 
> Just lipsticks in general I'm sure I have every color under the skin yet I keep adding to the collection.


  	I agree, maybe I should have never gotten started.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 10, 2013)

YSL lippies have a weird scent/taste. I've used the two I have twice. 

  	The crushed metal pigments are an easy fix. Just dump alcohol in the containers they are in, use a tooth pick to get all the lumps out. Leave them open for about a day and they'll be hard like you pressed them. Watching a youtube video on pressing MAC pigments will give you an idea on how much alcohol to put in the containers.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 10, 2013)

maybe my  inglot blue, but then I was trying something new. I just put purple on top to give it a blue violet look


----------



## LiliV (Jun 10, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> The crushed metal pigments are an easy fix. Just dump alcohol in the containers they are in, use a tooth pick to get all the lumps out. Leave them open for about a day and they'll be hard like you pressed them. Watching a youtube video on pressing MAC pigments will give you an idea on how much alcohol to put in the containers.


 I did this with my Surf Baby ones a while ago. Dry they just would never stick to my brush, they were such a mess! Pressed they're almost like a cream, SO much easier to work with and just pat over the lid


----------



## Delial (Jun 10, 2013)

Mac Watch Me Simmer lipstick - I have never been able to make this lipstick work on me.  I can even make St Germain work!

  	Most Benefit products I have found to be a waste of money because they are too harsh on my skin/lips, don't have good colour payoff for my skin tone and are not as good as other brands (considering the price tag)!


----------



## singer82 (Jun 11, 2013)

Beauty lipstick from glamour daze! No matter what I did it just looked horrid on me! And Gaga 2. Which sucks cause I have two of them.


----------



## NewChick10 (Jun 11, 2013)

All of the lipsticks that I don’t care for that much I depot them and put them in the clear small singles jars.  It allows you way more storage room.  It is crazy one lipstick does not even fill the jar up halfway.  Plus I write down the brand name, color and date on a round sticker and stick it on top.  This way those are out of the way and not taking up space from the lipsticks I love and want quick access to.  Mac Saint Germain – fell in to the hype of it and I hate it. Mac Naughty Sauté – thought I would like it but there is nothing special about it. Mac Betty Bright – its okay, the only way I can use and make it look okay is by dabbing it on. Mac Ablaze - its okay, the only way I can use and make it look okay is by dabbing it on.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 11, 2013)

NewChick10 said:


> All of the lipsticks that I don’t care for that much I depot them and put them in the clear small singles jars.  It allows you way more storage room.  It is crazy one lipstick does not even fill the jar up halfway.  Plus I write down the brand name, color and date on a round sticker and stick it on top.  This way those are out of the way and not taking up space from the lipsticks I love and want quick access to.Mac Saint Germain – fell in to the hype of it and I hate it.Mac Naughty Sauté – thought I would like it but there is nothing special about it.Mac Betty Bright – its okay, the only way I can use and make it look okay is by dabbing it on.Mac Ablaze - its okay, the only way I can use and make it look okay is by dabbing it on.


   Oh those pots are cute! That's a great idea !! Lol Ive only started depotting this year... And gonna look these lippy pots online!   -Emma


----------



## alle685 (Jun 18, 2013)

MAC Skin Care products...I love their cosmetics but their skin care products are awful (in my humble opinion)...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2013)

Fix +... really what the blue blazes am I supposed to do with this? For setting make up I use the UD All Nighter. For foiling I use water. What really am I supposed to do with this. I've had the same bottle for the last 2 yrs. This may end up in my B2M bag.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 20, 2013)

everything in my makeup kit. every penny goes to it and now i wish i never gone into this hobby. hehehe


----------



## mauu (Jun 25, 2013)

I regret buying most of my MAC lipglasses and dazzleglasses, since they seemed to go bad quicker than my other lipglosses. From now on I'm definitely not going to own more than one or two MAC glosses at the same time so that I'll have time to finish them.


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 30, 2013)

alle685 said:


> MAC Skin Care products...I love their cosmetics but their skin care products are awful (in my humble opinion)...


  	which skin products did you purchase? I have the volcanic ash and I love it


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 30, 2013)

Delial said:


> Mac Watch Me Simmer lipstick - I have never been able to make this lipstick work on me.  I can even make St Germain work!
> 
> Most Benefit products I have found to be a waste of money because they are too harsh on my skin/lips, don't have good colour payoff for my skin tone and are not as good as other brands (considering the price tag)!


  	i agree with both. Watch me simmer looks bad no matter what i've tried and Benefit products are def overrated.i have Coralista (poor pigmentation,pore emphasizing) Moon bean(i need to put a TON of product and it basically disappears after a while) Hoola bronzer (love the color but again not a great staying power) and a couple of creaseless cream eyeshadows who crease terribly even with a primer underneath.


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

Riri Woo, such a dry lipstick and I don't even like red...


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Jul 3, 2013)

Stormm, that's funny you should say that. I gave into the hype and bought RiRi Boy. I've yet to receive it because it was on back order but should be getting it any day now. Thing is, I don't like lip products that are too slick either. I like a middle ground. I will say that I regret ever spending a dime on a YSL lipstick. All they are is fancy packaging.

  	And while I do like the Dolce and Gabbana lipsticks and nail polishes I've purchased, somehow my dumb arse ended up buying 3 of the same color. I love pinks and so I was shopping online and I guess over the course of several months, I ended up buying the color, Delicate, each time I bought one of their lip products. What a waste of money. But what are ya gonna do, right? Also, I REGRET BUYING the Chanel Glossimers. They go bad quicker than MAC lip glasses. But I love Chanel's lipsticks.


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Stormm, that's funny you should say that. I gave into the hype and bought RiRi Boy. I've yet to receive it because it was on back order but should be getting it any day now. Thing is, I don't like lip products that are too slick either. I like a middle ground. I will say that I regret ever spending a dime on a YSL lipstick. All they are is fancy packaging.
> 
> And while I do like the Dolce and Gabbana lipsticks and nail polishes I've purchased, somehow my dumb arse ended up buying 3 of the same color. I love pinks and so I was shopping online and I guess over the course of several months, I ended up buying the color, Delicate, each time I bought one of their lip products. What a waste of money. But what are ya gonna do, right? Also, I REGRET BUYING the Chanel Glossimers. They go bad quicker than MAC lip glasses. But I love Chanel's lipsticks.


	i also got a ysl lipstick recently and it's nothing special, but the packaging is sooo pretty


----------



## EllenAim (Jul 11, 2013)

I did not know this, I hate it when lipstick is to dry, because I have such sensitive and dry lips


----------



## cocotears (Jul 11, 2013)

I recently bought a Burberry lipstick that I really regret. I couldn't test it in the store, so I bought blindly online. I hate the smell and color is too light to even show up on my lips. FAIL. But I do love the packaging!


----------



## vanessa1996 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nars orgasm blush, so overrated. Mac springsheen is similar and yet better, the texture of nars is dry and the color is nothing special on my skin tone,  whereas mac's is smoother and has an amazing sheen. I ended up returning it, I am not keeping a $30 product, just because is popular.


----------



## pinkpaint (Jul 11, 2013)

Ablaze lipstick. I like bold colors but it makes me look like a clown. Maybe because I have full lips idk. I think oranges only work on me if they have some kind of sheen.

  	Creme de Nude lipstick. I was new to MAC and I wanted a nude. It looks awful. Another brown girl recommended that mess, too smh. I can make it look decent with a brown liner and gloss but it's way too much work.

  	187 Brush. I bought it because it was_ everybody's_ favorite for foundation a couple years back. I never use it now. It seems too big and not dense enough to get that airbrushed finish. I use a Sephora brush for foundation now.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have allergy issues with a good many products, including my last purchase of an eye cream, YSL's new Forever Youth Liberator.
  	I hate allergies!


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 13, 2013)

As much as I love NARS, I'd have to go with the cream eyeshadows.
  	These perform terribly on me unless I apply a very sheer layer and I apply powder on top. Otherwise they crease within 15 minutes. Too bad because the color I got is gorgeous (Nomad).


----------



## IHughes (Jul 13, 2013)

At the moment I'm happy with most of the products I've bought. I'm only disappointed that the Dior Hydralife BB cream oxidises and I'm also disappointed with the MAC paint pot I bought. I thought it would be like the Urban Decay Primer potion but it isn't, it creases after 4 hours or so. It's my fault for thinking it would be as good as a primer, lol


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 13, 2013)

almost my narcissus lip glass, since mirrored plum same doggone color n cheaper


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 29, 2013)

vanessa1996 said:


> Nars orgasm blush, so overrated. Mac springsheen is similar and yet better, the texture of nars is dry and the color is nothing special on my skin tone, whereas mac's is smoother and has an amazing sheen. I ended up returning it, I am not keeping a $30 product, just because is popular.


  	oh my....I was actually consider getting this blush.


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 29, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> almost my narcissus lip glass, since mirrored plum same doggone color n cheaper


  	AWWWWW this post is killing me. I got both narcissus and mirrored plum lip glosses


----------



## MadTheologian (Jul 29, 2013)

Get this: Illamasqua lipstick, especially Underworld.  Too cakey and dry.


----------



## MadTheologian (Jul 29, 2013)

In fact, most of Illamasqua's items I try did not work out.


----------



## Shanti (Jul 30, 2013)

Covergirl Lip Perfection lipstick in "Spellbound" looked different on my lips than the countless amounts of online swatches I looked at. Plus, it stains like a motherfucker. Which is great for the next day, you know, if I feel like having that same colour on THE NEXT DAY. I love longevity but after SCRUBBING and it STILL won't come off? Nope.

  	I regret buying MUFE waterproof eyeliner, though I haven't opened it up yet. I bought it forever ago as a back-up and still feel kind of incredulous that I spent that much on an eyeliner, but if it's amazing once I use it then I guess I'll retract my words.


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 31, 2013)

Shanti said:


> Covergirl Lip Perfection lipstick in "Spellbound" looked different on my lips than the countless amounts of online swatches I looked at. Plus, it stains like a motherfucker. Which is great for the next day, you know, if I feel like having that same colour on THE NEXT DAY. I love longevity but after SCRUBBING and it STILL won't come off? Nope.  I regret buying MUFE waterproof eyeliner, though I haven't opened it up yet. I bought it forever ago as a back-up and still feel kind of incredulous that I spent that much on an eyeliner, but if it's amazing once I use it then I guess I'll retract my words.


lol, it do stay on, took it off with waterproof remover


----------



## tirurit (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a couple NYX round lipstick regrets: Circe was said to be a great nude and on me it looks like crap, and I bought Bellini thinking it would be a great colour, which it is, but for some reason it applies patchy as hell!


----------



## Haven (Oct 18, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> *YSL lippies have a weird scent/taste. I've used the two I have twice. *
> 
> The crushed metal pigments are an easy fix. Just dump alcohol in the containers they are in, use a tooth pick to get all the lumps out. Leave them open for about a day and they'll be hard like you pressed them. Watching a youtube video on pressing MAC pigments will give you an idea on how much alcohol to put in the containers.


  I agree completely.  I have some YSL glossy stains: colors are beautiful but scent/taste are horrific.


----------



## Tatiana87 (Oct 18, 2013)

Drugstore BB creams. Hate em'


----------



## lovingmakeup (Oct 18, 2013)

uhmmm.... 90% of my purchases are IMPULSE buys... I never really need anything.. but get sucked in...


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 18, 2013)

Crew from Hey Sailor. What was I thinking.


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 19, 2013)

lovingmakeup said:


> uhmmm.... 90% of my purchases are IMPULSE buys... I never really need anything.. but get sucked in...
> 
> :blink:


 i agree then i end up with multiple dupes for items i already have


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 19, 2013)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Crew from Hey Sailor. What was I thinking.


me too. I still haven't used mine


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 19, 2013)

CiaoBellaa said:


> Crew from Hey Sailor. What was I thinking.


  Yes!! And I bought a BU! I haven't even used my first one a lot, so I really don't need the BU and nobody wants to buy it from me either, lol.


----------



## Kaori (Oct 19, 2013)

I regret spending $$$ on mary kay =.= they compare it to dior, but imo its more drugstore quality, most of their products just are not worth the price  Just recently threw out ten 5year old MK lipglosses, they still smelled good(dont want to think how much perfume was in them...), but it as obvious they were old since they got super sticky.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm so late to this, but I'm new here with lots of relatively untouched stuff in my collection, so do excuse my semi-rant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  -Estee Lauder Pink Dragon lipstick. Smells weird and plastic-y already. Does not last more than 30 mins on me!
  -Buying 3x Chanel Dragon. A one of a kind red but I doubt I'd need so many.
  -Chanel rouge allure in excentrique - settles into lines, flakes, does not last.
  -Tom Ford lipstick in Flamingo
  -Ben Nye banana powder - just OK but I rarely touch this
  -NARS soft velvet loose powder - a tad cakey looking, need to be so careful with application
  -Benefit Powderflage - useless on me
  -Collection 2000 concealer - don't get all the YT hype about this
  -Rimmel wake me up foundation - yucks shimmer.
  -Rimmel Wake Me Up concealer
  -Rimmel True Match concealer
  -Rimmel Stay Matte powder - cakey looking
  -NARS sheer glow foundation - not a bad foundation at all for good skin days but just OK.
  -Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder
  -Guerlain Rouge G Garconne - beautiful but too similar on me to a Tom Ford one. Cherry Lush I think.
  -MAC Tendertone Lip Balm Hot 'n' Saucy​- this is the most pigmented looking one in their range but unless you have very pale lips I don't see how this would show up on anyone else.
  -MAC eyeliner - they smudge
  -Too many MAC lipsticks, some of which I only used once
  -Soap & Glory Kick Ass powder - just so-so
  -Soap & Glory Sexy Motherpucker gloss sticks - just so-so
  -Tarte blushes - I love them but I bought too many.
  -3CE Creamy Lip Color - weird awful texture
  -Laneige lipstick in neon orange - gooey texture, very odd on me


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 19, 2015)

I regret buying MAC e/s and lipglosses...um no. E/s are not that easy to move around/blend. Not that great of staying power. So overrated. Those lipglazes seriously are just nasty.   Otherwise I have no regrets.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 20, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> Otherwise I have no regrets.


Ooh I love MAC eyeshadows tho! Agreed on the lipglass/ lipglazes. So sticky!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 20, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Ooh I love MAC eyeshadows tho! Agreed on the lipglass/ lipglazes. So sticky! [/quote  Meh MAC e/s aside from a huge color range are overrated in all textures/staying power. Lorac kicks its ass but tbh I was not asking you to agree or disagree w/ me so that you like them is completely irrelevant lol!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 20, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> jaykayes said:
> 
> 
> > Meh MAC e/s aside from a huge color range are overrated in all textures/staying power. Lorac kicks its ass but tbh I was not asking you to agree or disagree w/ me so that you like them is completely irrelevant lol!


  No relevance needed. That's the fun of cosmetics - looks and works differently on everyone!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 20, 2015)

Exactly


----------



## Chuchie (Jun 20, 2015)

MAC Tartan tale eyeshadow palette  MAC Refined Golden Bronzwr with surf baby! packaging.. Sold it off MAC Raizen blush A few more MAC nude lipsticks Sigma precision brush set (going to sell these.. Any takers? LOL I never even used them.. Not even once) BECCA blushed copper highlighter.. I have a bu I'll probably never use A random red lipstick from H&M e.l.f. Gel liner Random wrong colored foundations from the drug store  That's it. Lol. Usually my spur of the moment purchases suck.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 20, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I'm so late to this, but I'm new here with lots of relatively untouched stuff in my collection, so do excuse my semi-rant. eace:   -Estee Lauder Pink Dragon lipstick. Smells weird and plastic-y already. Does not last more than 30 mins on me! -Buying 3x Chanel Dragon. A one of a kind red but I doubt I'd need so many. -Chanel rouge allure in excentrique - settles into lines, flakes, does not last. -Tom Ford lipstick in Flamingo -Ben Nye banana powder - just OK but I rarely touch this -NARS soft velvet loose powder - a tad cakey looking, need to be so careful with application -Benefit Powderflage - useless on me -Collection 2000 concealer - don't get all the YT hype about this -Rimmel wake me up foundation - yucks shimmer. -Rimmel Wake Me Up concealer -Rimmel True Match concealer -Rimmel Stay Matte powder - cakey looking -NARS sheer glow foundation - not a bad foundation at all for good skin days but just OK. -Urban Decay De-Slick Mattifying Powder -Guerlain Rouge G Garconne - beautiful but too similar on me to a Tom Ford one. Cherry Lush I think. -MAC Tendertone Lip Balm Hot 'n' Saucy​ - this is the most pigmented looking one in their range but unless you have very pale lips I don't see how this would show up on anyone else. -MAC eyeliner - they smudge -Too many MAC lipsticks, some of which I only used once -Soap & Glory Kick Ass powder - just so-so -Soap & Glory Sexy Motherpucker gloss sticks - just so-so -Tarte blushes - I love them but I bought too many. -3CE Creamy Lip Color - weird awful texture -Laneige lipstick in neon orange - gooey texture, very odd on me


  I agree with you on the MAC lippies. I always get swept into the hype and then I use them 1x or 2x. I always forget the shades I have too. I need a better storage system for them.   Totally totaaaallly jealous you've got so many BUs for Chanel Dragon. I just started getting in HE and Luxury makeup when it was discontinued and never got my hands on it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 20, 2015)

I really regret the 5 MAC lipglasses I've bought. They're so thick and sticky-- even with a thin layer it moves my lipstick all around if I even *think* about pressing my lips together. I have VGR I, both cinderella lipglasses, julia petit one and Vg Miley. They're all soooo pretty but I rarely reach for them, ever!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I really regret the 5 MAC lipglasses I've bought. They're so thick and sticky-- even with a thin layer it moves my lipstick all around if I even *think* about pressing my lips together. I have VGR I, both cinderella lipglasses, julia petit one and Vg Miley. They're all soooo pretty but I rarely reach for them, ever!!


  I used to live for lipglass but now I can't stand them. I purged most of them from my collection. The ones I kept tended to be the creams in unique colors. Even those I rarely reach for.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I used to live for lipglass but now I can't stand them. I purged most of them from my collection. The ones I kept tended to be the creams in unique colors. Even those I rarely reach for.


  They're definitely not my fave formula. I think I'll just put a cap on buying them. I definitely fell into the LE packaging hype. And they do look pretty-- just sooo tacky like glue and quite often they don't layer nice over most of my lipsticks.


----------



## Haven (Jun 25, 2015)

Anastasia of BH liquid lipsticks


----------

